# New setup



## Gilmizrahi (Jan 15, 2011)

*New build*

Hey guys,I am sorry for my crappy english:blush:.

Well, I'm Starting the new build.

Build Consists of:

HU:
CarPC

Speakers:
Tweeters-Scan-speak Discovery R2604/8320 /Vifa XT25TG30-04.
mids-Scan-Speak Discovery D7608/9200-10 3" Dome Midrange.
Woofers-Scanspeak Discovery 18W/4434G-00.
sub- Aurasound NS10-513.

Amplifiers:
TRU tech S44-mid/Tweeters.
DHD ntx 2009-Woofers/sub.

waht do you thinks about the new setup?

tnx.


----------



## AdamantiumPI (Dec 30, 2010)

Scan Speak and TRU are awesome. Never listened to the other brands. Great set up so far.


----------

